# deathwing tactics



## gdog (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey
any deathing tactics. especially against orks. 
Thanks 
Gdogk:


----------



## gdog (Jun 19, 2008)

anyone???
anything


----------



## gdog (Jun 19, 2008)

no one play dewthwing. Ok I am going to make the thread a bit wider. Any very elite army tactics. Ha ha that will do it. (gdog:half an hour later. Still none. ) 
maybe this is the wrong forum. Hmmmm meh.


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

Ok here are some tips, If you play pure deathwing (all deep striking termies) then always let your opponent go first, especially if you are playing annihilation, why? because then they have their whole first turn just moping around the board with nothing to shoot at or assault.
depending on what he or she does there you can do the following..
1 if they separate their forces in an attempt to engage your termies ASAP then perfect this means that you can drop half your force near the now poorly supported units and concentrate on annihilating them not many units can survive being hit by 2 or more 5 man termie squads especially with Ass cannons or heavy flamers. then when they retaliate in their turn your terminators should be able to hold off the rest of their forces for long enough for the rest to teleport in, in support of your troops or to claim objectives.
2 if they remain in a tight group or together in any way you can simply teleport onto the objectives or all on one flank of their forces, which should allow for maximum carnage.

A word of warning for the use of termie only lists is that if you make a mistake they will die fast (due to low numbers)

In a more balanced force where death wing are just part of the army, you must take some ravenwing attack squads. The on board teleport homers on the bikes will allow you to have your terminators appear where you need them with some bikes to support.
And when using ravenwing bikers don't forget that they have the scouts special rule which can greatly assist the first turn termie drop, just scout move as close as possible then race up into CC with the nearest gun line (when facing tau or Imp guard) then the termies can teleport in behind them and blast away at another squad before joining in on the combat next turn.

Ok so I hope that helps a bit if you want to discuss some more in depth stratagems then please ask


----------



## gdog (Jun 19, 2008)

yay a reply. thanks you seem to reply to a lot of my threads. Would you consider taking son dreads for anti tank or close combat support


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

Yeah I would normally use a dread for anti tank as it has a hard time actually killing off squads with is low attacks but a multimelta and Dreadnought Close combat weapon can kill almost any vehicle pretty quickly provided it can catch it (which sometimes is easier than you think) although if you want to use it for assault then the standard assault cannon with a heavy flamer on the DCCW makes them pretty effective against most infantry.just watch out for powerfists/Klaws


----------



## gdog (Jun 19, 2008)

Thats good as I am getting the assult on black reach. Bargin!


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

considering that it would be $150 for just the termies and the dreadnought, hell yeah it is a bargain


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

gdog said:


> Hey
> any deathing tactics. especially against orks.
> Thanks
> Gdogk:


Your best bet as Deathwing against Orks, is, not surprisingly, a refused flank tactic. The bread and butter of Deathwing strategies.

Are you player pure DW, or are you player DW mixed with bikes?

Either way, choose to go second, and deploy last. Hopefully the ork player deploys all along the board in a line.

If you are playing Death/Raven, sit the bikes near the table edge that has the least stuff on it, or at least the stuff that you can wipe out the fastest. 

Before the start, turbo boost Scout Move up his flank and sit pretty just outside 12 inches.

Turn 1, Deathwing Assault his ass. Drop your termies down at that magical 
12" mark away from his boyz. Open fire. Kill as much as you can.

In theory, you should have most of that side of the board cleared. Barring vehicles and fast attack, he is going to have to spend the rest of the game walking towards you. All the while, you are backing up and unloading stormbolter and AC fire at him. If you play it right, he will never reach you.

If you are playing pure Deathwing...

When you get to deploy, smack down all your termies on one side of the board. Spend the rest of the game shooting down his boyz as they charge towards. Just keep backing up. Deathwing must be played as a mobile firing line against orks and other melee armies. You cannot allow the opponent to reach your lines.

Focus fire. Wipe squads out. 

This may not make perfect sense, and I wrote this in a rush during class. If you have any questions or need any advice, feel free to send me a PM.

You can see my W/L/T ratio in my sig. It speaks for itself.


----------

